# A te Carlosod vhogy mindig hülye képet vág



## Carlosdrd89

-A te Carlosod vhogy mindig hülye képet vág..
Neked meg lassan ugyanolyan vékony a szemöldököd mint nekem..

-Nem az enyemte miket kommentaklsz ide nekem, tokfej

Can someone translate this in Spanish or English? Thanks


----------



## Zsanna

It is not easy (lack of context, etc.) but a rough version to start with (that I do not claim to understand fully myself):

- Your Carlos somehow always shows such an idiotic face ...  
Your eyebrow is slowly becoming as thin as mine... *

- Not mine**  what are you writing about, nerd***

* I don't have the foggiest what the eyebrow has to do with anything
** I suppose it is a reference to "your Carlos", mentioned before
*** It is supposed to suggest that the writer does not approve/is suprised by of what the first person has written (+ calling him "sort of" stupid for that)


----------



## Carlosdrd89

hahahaha thanks xD


----------

